# 2008 Altima gas tank



## 2bumpy (Jun 15, 2011)

new member. Just bought a 2008 Altima 2.5 S 2 weeks ago. So far, so good. I know the dashboard display will tell you how many more kilometers ( miles ) that you can go based on the current gas consumption. This happened once already, so when it said 25 kilometers remaining, I filled it up. What I'm wondering about is this. Is there also a low gas remaining light that will come on or is the display reminder used for this purpose. ( Methinks it is just the display, manual doesn't mention a light ) Next question is do you run out of gas when the display says 0 miles remaining or is there a reserve past this point. I think there is a reserve, but I don't know how much. Anybody know the size of the reserve remaining when the display = 0 remaining miles ? It's more just a need to know thing, not that I will be driving 50 
miles past the 0 miles warning. 

Thanks for any thoughts


----------



## 2bumpy (Jun 15, 2011)

*thought I should add*

my username is not from the Altima in case you were wondering. Something totally different....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yes, there's an E light that comes on. That gauge isn't accurate as it changes constantly based on speed, throttle position, etc. It's a "best guess" type deal. You'll soon get a feel for how many miles you can get on a tank, give or take 20 miles.


----------



## 2bumpy (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Good to know there is a light that will indicate that I'm on the reserve portion of the tank. I know the tank size is 20 gallons ( US ) or approx 75 liters. I'll write down how much I'm adding every time, maybe when the light comes on. That should give me an idea of the size of the reserve. ( after the light comes on ) 

Thanks again


----------

